# New contemporary, genre-bending music



## yogibearjmy (May 3, 2011)

I don't usually condone using sites like this to exploit or advertise personal endeavours, alas I'm going to.

I'm recording an album, with music consisting of instrumentations we all may enjoy on this site (WWQ, Brass quintet, string quartet, and etc.) and acoustic guitar, mandolin, banjo. There are fun meters, and honest lyrics.

If you'd like to watch a silly video and consider contributing, you can.

Go to http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/musicjoeyoung/joe-young-new-album-new-music

Thanks!


----------

